# Zenith ships chronometer made by Poljot.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just found out that the Zenith ships chronometer is made for them by Poljot. Zenith just change the plates with their name on.

Very interesting !


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Hello Roy

Had a chat with someone who knows Zeniths and he says that the Zenith ships chronometer uses a Zenith 5011K lever escapement.

The Poljot has a detent chronometer escapement.

Some difference there then.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have it from two sources in the trade, who know what they are talking about, that the movement in the Zenith is by Poljot.

Zenith may also change the escapement but I have to beleive my sources as they know more than I do about this as they are experts in this field.


----------

